# Graphic cards for g41 motherboard



## half201 (Jun 3, 2010)

Hello, is gigabyte g41 motherboard compatible with graphic cards like 7900gs,nvidia geforce 9800,ati 4350 or 4870?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

What is the complete model number of the MB? 

What brand/wattage PSU?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

It is always helpful to include your specs so we know what were working with. That helps us to offer reliable assistance.
PC Specs?
Pre-Built Brand & Model Number
Custom Built-Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Hdd-Graphics-PSU.

A G41 chipped Mobo would most likely have a PCI-E GPU slot. If so, the GPU's you have listed will be compatible.


----------



## half201 (Jun 3, 2010)

CPU:
Intel Pentium E5300 @ 2.60GHz	
Wolfdale 45nm Technology

RAM:
2.0GB Dual-Channel DDR2 @ 400MHz (6-6-6-18)

Motherboard:
Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. EG41MF-US2H (Socket 775)

Graphics:
ASUS VW193D @ 1152x864
Intel(R) G41 Express Chipset
Intel(R) G41 Express Chipset

Optical Drives
LITE-ON COMBO SOHC-5232K
KNQNI A3WDENO SCSI CdRom Device

Hard drive 120gb.

Windows XP Professional 32-bit SP3

Audio:
Intel(R) High Definition Audio HDMI Service

Right now im on atx-300w psu but if get new gpu ill change it to something like Chieftec 600W PSU.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

That Mobo will accept the GPU's you have listed.

(Note 4) The PCI Express x16 slot share the PCI Express x16 bus with the HDMI and the DVI-D ports. When the PCI Express x16 slot is in use, the HDMI and the DVI-D ports become unavailable.


----------

